# Historical flask tumbling



## Ohiosulator (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi all,

 I just purchased a very delicate scroll flask, a gix-20 which is a scarce mold, but it has an overall rainbow iridescence. I was wondering if anyone had an email to a person who would be able to tumble flasks. I know its hard to do but I've seen some flasks which have been cleaned and they look great so I'm just wondering if anyone knows anyone.


Hope that wasn't confusing


Thanks!

Cody Zeleny


----------

